# I found a fledgling in my parking garage!! What now???



## lorinwillobe (May 8, 2013)

Hey!

So, there has been a baby bird, I think it is a pigeon in my parking garage.

When I got home thirty minutes ago my roommate told me how long it had been there. I was able to easily secure the bird. It would hop and fly short spurts, but it was super easy to catch.

Is it just learning how to fly? I was concerned about it being in the parking garage because I thought it was unsafe. 


What do I do know?

Thanks, 
Lorin


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you look around for a nest. The bird is much better being raised by its parents. There must be a nest close by. He couldn't have come all that far.


----------



## lorinwillobe (May 8, 2013)

I just looked and I think there is a nest on the top of the electric line.

Should I put the bird back out there?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

lorinwillobe said:


> I just looked and I think there is a nest on the top of the electric line.
> 
> Should I put the bird back out there?


*Electric line? Is it safe?

If it is not ill and the nest is in a safe place where predators like cats can't get to it or get to it when it is practicing flying, then you can put it back. Do keep an eye out on it as it will no doubt try to fly out again.

Thank you.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IF you think it is a safe place, then he is better off with his parents. As Skyeking said, I would keep an eye out.


----------

